# Erythromycin and otocinclus



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Decaying organic matter on/in substrate,dirty filter's,lapse water changes,all contribute to cyno.
The antibiotic may bring temporary relief, but if condition's are ripe for the bacteria's return,,it will.
Must attack root cause's to eliminate that which fuels the cyno and or most algae.
In my view,otocinclus are one of the most sensitive fish in the hobby to any and all changes to their environment.
I would move the small fishes before treating the tank and perform two or three large water changes after treatment while running fresh carbon in the filter for a couple weeks.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Welp, crap, i just treated a tank with erythromycin... have 2 Otos in there.. I'll let you guys know how it goes..


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

brooksie321 said:


> Welp, crap, i just treated a tank with erythromycin... have 2 Otos in there.. I'll let you guys know how it goes..


 
Well just keep an eye on ammonia,nitrite levels.
Antibiotics designed to combat bacteria , make no distinction between bad bacteria and good bacteria such as nitrifying bacteria.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

I've read that erythromycin will not effect/affect the bio filter?? I used it to treat am open sore on one of my cpds so if that is healed I can grab a bag if biomax from another filter. . No biggie there.


----------



## meheytavel (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi, thanks 
At the moment, Im putting my tank through a dark period. 4 days. Then, Ill increase circulation, perform more water changes and clean the substrate and Filter more often. 
If all that dosen't work, I might try erithro to get to a fresh start. If that won't help, Ill be at my wits ends...


----------



## Method (Feb 13, 2011)

I've used erythromycin to treat BGA several times and have not observed any deaths of shrimp, otos, or any of the other inhabitants. Make sure you have at least some nitrate- it's often reported that BGA favors low nitrogen levels in the tanks because it can use atmospheric nitrogen.


----------



## meheytavel (Nov 6, 2014)

Yes, I've heard of that. I think Ill dose nitrate and micro and hope I don't get other algae.


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

ive used em with ottos with no ill effect.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone use it to treat sick fish before? Figured 2 birds one stone.. not that I have a bga issue.. just in case it was hiding somewhere.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

brooksie321 said:


> Anyone use it to treat sick fish before? Figured 2 birds one stone.. not that I have a bga issue.. just in case it was hiding somewhere.


 Would in my view be more effective treating gram negative bacteria(s) mixed with fish foods than treating the volume of water the tank holds and or dose recommended.
Meds often work better if you can get the fishes to eat them.
Many meds are quickly oxidized in water and or are affected by temps/light hence the repeated dosing for some.
Would always run some fresh carbon through the filter for a couple week's after any treatment's.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Well.. 5 days of treatment, afflicted fish did not make it.. bio filter seems fine, no other casualties.


----------



## Nuthatch (Jun 18, 2014)

Last time I was in my (new) lfs I was told that otos eat BGA...


----------



## meheytavel (Nov 6, 2014)

Apparently, nothing eats BGA. 4 days of blackout, plus increasing circulation and oxygen, did wonders. Its almost as good as new


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

meheytavel said:


> Apparently, nothing eats BGA. 4 days of blackout, plus increasing circulation and oxygen, did wonders. Its almost as good as new


I eat bga nomnomnom..


----------



## meheytavel (Nov 6, 2014)




----------

